# Anyone familiar with HOW to fill out  casualty ICS form?



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm handed a form to teach folks how to fill out, and it is short on room but long on lack of directions.
It is for recording casualties into and out of medical treatment/triage area.

1. IS there a standardized ICS casualty accounting form (not triage tag) for laypersons/CERT/EFR's?

2. If so, any URL's or files to send with examples?

I sat down and did it, and it was better than nothing, but a layperson would not be able to use it that way.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 13, 2012)

Which form number is that?  305?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2012)

No standard number, just a local one.

I remembered a past conversation and talked to the originator. It is for CERT after al. The FD opted NOT to include any medical info on it, just an encounter log page. I fleshed it out for the presentation by showing bad examples and citing some procedural aspects (like never releasing a "lost kid" to anyone but laws enforcement).
THanks all, got it covered.


----------

